# Touring France



## henede

Hi everyone. Have been told we are going to France this year 8O. Haven't got a clue where, although Euro Disney is a distinct possibility. Can't speak a word of French, scared of breaking down, scared of getting arrested for something, scared of getting broken into, etc. Now I've stopped trembling, can you all please give me as much advice as possible about everything. Is it practical to stay on the Aires with 4 kids, 5 - 12 years old? - I see a new book of aires is due March so will order one then - English or French version best? Can I drive around without being on toll roads and how do I know the difference? Is it best to pay everything with visa, can you use a bank card at the ATM's, assuming there are some. Is it best to fill with diesel at supermarkets or else where. Are there places we should or should not go? Should we start our holiday as soon as we get off boat or drive to a certain area etc etc etc etc. See I told you I know nothing and would very much appreciate all the advice, experiences of you all. Thankyou soo much, Henry.


----------



## Vennwood

Well the answer is as long and varied as you want it to be. My advice is to search around on here in the France touring section. There are 000's of pages/postings on the topic. Many folks asking exactly the same as you.

Breakdown insurance will get you out of trouble (many with an English number and speakers)

You don't need to be able to speak French (although it does help and you get more respect from the locals)

The French police only arrest you if you break the law

There are two types of Aires to be aware of - Motorway Aires and Aires Municipal. Stay clear of overnighting on motorway Aires. The others are great even for kids

All the Aires book from Vicarious Books would be an ideal start. Also get a GPS as their directions are vague but the GPS co-ordinates get you right to the entrance.

We always avoid the Autoroutes where possible, but there are times when it's better to use them than travel through the middle of a city. There are hundreds of miles of free motorways in france. Use the web sites to find out which ones are free.

Supermarket fuel is much cheaper than motorway fuel (another reason for not using motorways)

Bank cards are accepted at most ATM's but not all fuel pumps. We use our credit card most of the time and take €800 in cash then use ATM's after that.

Our holidat starts as soon as we leave home.

Don't try to go too far on your first trip

Do read up on here and other Motorhome sites for advice and experience

You will have a great time and wonder why you didn't try it sooner


----------



## JohnGun

henede, you have a pm


----------



## drcotts

Hi
All normal worries but its no where near as bad as you might think. In fact if your worried about that sort of thing move to france permanently as england is worse...

With a bit of forward planning and a little common sense all these worries will dissapear. Personally i woulnt bother with euro disney even if i had kids. they will probally remember if you took then to the cutural side of france and saw the way normal people live.

No need to go miles on your first trip. Normandy and north brittany is fine and quite lovely. Roads are like a sunday any day of the week.

for a look at aires look at www.campingcarinfos.com, or other aire sites. there are lots next to the beach. Camp sites are OK if a tad expensive compared to aires.

You will hardly see a policeman

You will enjoy it

Phill


----------



## siansdad

To add to the good advice already posted by Vennwood, I would say that if this is the first time that you've ever driven abroad, i.e. on the RH side of the road, you must stay alert to the danger of pulling out onto the wrong side of the road, e.g. when pulling out of filling stations, carparks etc. Believe it or not, this is still one of the main causes of accidents suffered by british motorists when driving abroad.

I also advise thay you do some research on french driving habits especially on autoroutes etc, e.g. when a french motorist flashes his lights at you (especially when he is overtaking you) it means he is coming through.

Although in saying that, the way driving habits have developed over recent years throughout the UK, I don't think there is any longer a big difference in the french and british driving styles - although the french still suffer far more road deaths per annum than the UK.

Finally, I second the previous advice - learn some basic french phrases - you'll be doing yourself a big favour.


----------



## brillopad

Here's my two bobs worth, the only concern that i had was driving on the other side of the road, but half a mile in, and i was ok, the only problem i found was getting diesel on a sunday and monday, anyway france seems to be closed most of the time, so the roads are great to drive on i had a little trouble with a credit card in an auto petrol pump as i couldn't understand the display, but having only been once, and with great hope to be going again, if i was you i would just turn up and head in any direction, you will not be dissapointed, use aires sometimes they are everywhere,and to keep the little darlings happy, book in to an all singing all dancing proper site.

Dennis


----------



## Glandwr

As to Toll roads look for the word Péage on road signs and avoid. That means tolls.

Dick


----------



## badger

Only been once myself so not as experienced as most on here, but I got lots of good advice from these experts. Look at proper sites or municiples, as most have entertainment for the kids, and look into using camping cheques or similar as it cuts the costs.


----------



## TM59

Like yourself many years ago I asked the same questions prior to my first trip to France in the motorhome. On reflection there is nothing to worry about, common sense prevailing. 

May I suggest you consider travelling Irish Ferries from Rosslaire to either Roscoff or Cherbourg. From either destination you do not need to travel far to experience all France has to offer. The Vendee is not far away and has some great sites to keep all the family occupied. 

I find Alan Rogers guide on France exceptionally useful for campsite selection. 

As others have stated, research this site, in conjunction with a little internet surfing and you should be well prepared. 

Bon voyage 

Trevor  :twisted:


----------



## UncleNorm

*remove the comma...*

In Phill DrCott's post he has link to camping car info. The comma at the end is not needed... :roll: :wink:

for a look at aires look at www.campingcarinfos.com, or other aire sites. there are lots next to the beach. Camp sites are OK if a tad expensive compared to aires.

Try this link...

www.campingcarinfos.com

HTH


----------



## AfterTime

*Re: remove the comma...*



UncleNorm said:


> In Phill DrCott's post he has link to camping car info. The comma at the end is not needed... :roll: :wink:
> 
> for a look at aires look at www.campingcarinfos.com, or other aire sites. there are lots next to the beach. Camp sites are OK if a tad expensive compared to aires.
> 
> Try this link...
> 
> www.campingcarinfos.com
> 
> HTH


Or even

www.campingcar-infos.com


----------



## henede

Thanx to everyone who has replied so far.  

Has anyone stayed in euro camp/ key camp sites. I know they can be expensive but just thought I'd ask. 
I have looked at booking through carefree (camping and caravaning club) but don't like to be tied too much to time/area so don't think it would suit us.

Thanks again,
Henry.


----------



## AfterTime

One site to check is the ACSI out of season discount scheme, You will need to buy the card/book (around £11, and the new one is available now)

http://www.eurocampings.co.uk/en/europe/france/

Discriptions and photos give you some idea of whats on offer.


----------



## Hymervanman

hi Henry,
This year will be our first to France in the motorhome- previously we have been in the car.
We have a nine year old and the plan is to spend two lots of 3/4 nights on sites near beach etc etc and "wing it" for the rest as it happens; Aires etc This way we can have the advantage of using the van to its potential and also giving our son a few days to meet friends and enjoy the sea/pools etc
Regards Steve


----------



## TM59

You will find generally that Keycamp and Eurocamp are but two of the independent travel companies who are resident on many of the popular campsites throughout France. My knowledge although willing to be corrected are that both of these companies do not have any sites of there own. 

If you fancy one of the sites on which either of the companies operate, just look it up on the internet. The relevant websites (most in english) are very informative. 

You will find a majority of sites facilitate motorhomes. 

Trevor


----------



## esperelda

*Driving in France*



> stay alert to the danger of pulling out onto the wrong side of the road, e.g. when pulling out of filling stations, carparks etc.


 I think this is a really, really important point and one I totally agree with. We have travelled to France many times but still get caught out when coming out of a car park sometimes, it's so easy to forget which side of the road you are meant to be on. On the road - fine, no problem. Auchan car park - eek - wrong side - many bemused looks........


----------



## AndrewandShirley

Whilst motorway aires are meant to be avoided there are times when you have to stay on them.

Last night after driving nearly 450 miles the snow decended and we pulled in to one we would not normally stop at. We were concerned about the weather otherwise would have carried on.

The kiosk lady was brilliant and arranged for us to park nr the forecourt under CCTV.

A peaceful although not quiet sleep was had by all.

Spoke to some english truckers over coffee and they told us that this particular aires was only bad in summer time. Will write a review when we get back in late March.


----------



## p-c

Hi

Some of the "where to go" decision will depend on how long you have for your holiday. However I certainly recommend spending a reasonable proportion, perhaps 4 night spells, on commercial sites with a pool, shop, bar etc. That way you get to relax, enjoy the weather, without having to pack up and move every day or so. More restful for you, your partner and the kids.

Do spend some nights on spec so you get a feel for the turn up and hope. We do not have young children with us now, but when family are coming out, we book on the site where they have booked there static. We do not book at other times and only occasionally have had a problem. I am not sure how useful ACSI card is if you are tied to school holidays, we are as we work in school. Use eurocamp etc brochures for ideas, also this site and campsite own websites.

Generally we find France cheaper, easier and more fun than England. I do admit we have our good bits in England! Enjoy France, yes do a little homework but do not worry. You will soon be stretching your wings further.

You and your family will have a great holiday.

p-c


----------



## barryd

You can set your sat nav to avoid tolls. Get it to calculate the time for using tolls and a time for avoiding them. Sometimes there is very little difference. Download poi files for the sat nav as well such as the aires,wifi spots, LPG stations. Supermarkets


----------



## eurajohn

Hi henede, in your original post you asked a few specifics, buy the English language aires book (you'll be able to read it). Toll roads are easily identified by the word "peage" and will be signed on a blue background, if you see signs with blue and green it will be a motorway style road but no toll, I'd suggest you steer clear of the tolls as they are expensive and unless you have a desire to use them, there are excellent alternative roads, the classification system is somewhat confusing though, normally speaking they have a system similar to UK i.e. a UK "A" road would be a French "RN (or just N)" (route national) UK "B" would be a French "D" however with it being France and French you'll often find yourself on a 3 lane dual carriageway that has the road designation of "D". Free roads are always signed on a green background. There are others, when if in large vehicle are best kept away from "C" roads are normally narrow tracks and if using sat nav beware using the "shortest route" option as you are often likely to find yourself on a mud track.
Vennwoods reply (and others) have most helpful advice, the only other thing I can think to add is France is a very big country and it's easy to mentally plan to travel farther than practical, especially with youngsters


----------



## christine1310

Hi Henry

You didn't say at what time of year your are thinking of going to France, or how long you are going to stay, however, try the ACSI website http://www.eurocampings.co.uk/en/europe - this will give you any idea of campsite costs for high/med/low season.

If you stay on 'aires' you are not supposed to get out your chairs, table, awning etc as this is regarded as 'camping' ie camping = campsites. Although there are always aires by the beach where people turn a blind eye.

When our children were young we would take a three week holiday and always drove down to the south west past Bordeaux. Stayed on a municipal campsite at Onnesse plus aires at Contis Plage and Mimizan. Municipal campsite can be excellent value for money, however, some can be quite gross but they don't mind you checking out the facilities first before you decide to stay.

Once you start driving on the right you do quickly get use to it, however, as said before do take extra care and concentration when driving off from anywhere you have stopped for a while. This is usually the time you forget and end up on the wrong side of the road. Having said that we know spend a lot of time travelling in France and usually end up being confused coming out of Dover :lol:

Have a great time - Christine


----------



## UncleNorm

Hi Henry! I trust you're well? You're getting some excellent advice on this thread. Well done for starting it, and well done to everyone for their answers.

We've got our ferry booked for June. I shall do all the driving and I know that there are a few points I MUST remember...

1. On entering a roundabout, I must look to my LEFT to see what's already using it. Same principle as UK but traffic is coming from the LEFT, LEFT, LEFT...

2. When turning LEFT, I MUST look ahead for oncoming traffic. BUT... it's on the other side of the road. It's easy to look straight ahead along the same lane that I'm in and it will be clear. Of course it will. I will be blocking that lane to traffic behind me! :roll: The oncoming traffic I need to avoid is on the OTHER side, the LEFT!! 8O

3. When entering a town or village or any built-up area, I must look for the name sign with a *RED* border as that is where the 30mph 50kph speed limit starts!! There are NO numbers like the UK '30'. And the French police detest speeding.

http://english.controleradar.org/speeding-fines.php

http://www.safetravel.co.uk/FrenchSpeedLimits.html

An interesting paragraph in the last link carries a clear warning...

_*Speeding can mean an on-the-spot fine of up to €375 (£260), and if you don't have it, the police can keep your vehicle until you come up with the cash. If you're caught going more than 50kph (31mph) over the limit, your car can be confiscated. Anyone caught going more than 25kph (approx 16mph) over the limit can lose their licence on the spot.*_ Yep, empty roads, decent surfaces, lovely views, beautiful weather... it's so easy to be rolling along at 70mph 110kph without realising the limit is only 50mph 80kph!! 

There you go Henry. Even us folk that have been visiting for over 20 years have to remind ourselves of some of the essentials.

Whichever, have fun!! :wink:


----------



## dikyenfo

I am surprised that no one has mentioned that France in camping terms is shut until July 14th. Some things will open before this but pools are not. For 6 years running camps for Eurocamp and others this was one of the problems also the shop and entertainment and bar.
If you are going early with 4 kids ---gawd-- there is not the burger bars candy floss and penny arcades anywhere in France so unless the kids lile looking out the window while you drive then do as others say and keep it short. The Vendee is possible but dead until July and last year it was still dead when I left in the middle of July.
I would not consider anything other than Butlins with the spread of age that you have or buy some tents and go somewhere adventerous in UK.
If you go in July on sites then remember that the 11.00 o-clock rule does not apply and typically animation used to start at 10.00 pm and go on till the bar shut which went down a bundle with my clients who ,being English had to go to bed at ten.
None of the thousands of kids we had were happy with the food the heat or the language which none dare use even tho. school French is commonplace and for some reason sickness broke out the minute their feet were out of the car.
I would recommend Eurocamp or similar as travel is includedand if you tell them your car is a motorhome they will alot a pitch of appropriate size and the kids clubs will operat for 2 hour breaks for you. Further to this you can split your holiday into parcels and move where you like and all restaurants health issues and other problems can be addressed by the couriers.
Whatever you decide have a really good holiday and I hope we dont see another advert of MH used once for sale.


----------



## henede

Hi everyone and thanks again to all who replied - its just like Tescos - every little helps!  

Seriously though it is great to get all the little tips and information you all have gathered up over the years. It might make the difference between a super hol and a poor one.

To make it a little clearer what our plans were we intended to go at the beginning of July for 3 weeks and maybe stay on a mixture of aires and larger commercial sites (not really knowing what is available). Let them have the pool etc but let them see more of the "proper" country.

Just a little more information.
We have 4 kids aged 12 to 5 who are reasonably content to make fun among themselves so not as hard to cater for as some  

We have toured Britain this last 8 years in a self built Transit so are not new to the game but hearing some of the stories made us a little apprehensive about going further afield.

Can change to later in August if you think this would be better although we found England to be nearly too busy then.

Will keep it flexible meantime.

Thanks again all,
Henry.


----------



## MrsW

France, like GB will only get busier as the school holidays begin, so I would suggest it will be quieter (although not too quiet) in early July. The weather is also better often in July - sometimes it breaks a bit in August in southern France.

I would disagree with dikyenfo - I have been to France before July 14th and still found plenty to do with the kids (and we have 5 of them, all now grown up, but frequent travellers with us when younger). There are some kids who need constant entertaining, but many others who are very happy experiencing local life when away. I would not reccomend a holiday camp or candyfloss stall-type holiday but rather the chance to go to local markets and food shops and buy local food and cook it and enjoy it. That way you can have a good, cheaper holiday and still enjoy yourselves. 

The main French holiday starts on July 14th - from then on many of the businesses close for a month but unless you are in Paris most life carries on as normal. Just don't expect to shop on 14th July, but do expect big firework displays and fetes. 

The French school holidays this year will start on Saturday 2nd July after classes so there will be plenty of French kida already on their break if you come to France in July. The term starts again on Monday 5th September, just in case you want to know!

Whatever you do, have a great time - you never know, you may come to love France as much as we do. We move there full-time on 29th July, having holidayed there for 30+ years and having bought a house there 18 months ago.


----------



## henede

Just had another thought.  

Have heard in the past that motorhomes should not be parked any closer than 6m otherwise one may not be insured if, God forbid there was a fire.
Anyone heard of this and what happens at aires where they are obviously parked a lot closer?

Suppose I really should check with my insurers! 8O


----------



## BrianJP

I journey through France en route to Spain many times a year in cars and a motorhome.
Why the negative comments about toll roads ? if you want to get across France quick they are some of the finest roads in Europe and in my view worth the cost. Be wary of Motorway aires at night but if you do stop there park up with the truckers, noisy but safer.
Also many of the toll road aires are argueably safer as they have much more cctv surveillance.Dont worry just do it !


----------



## fabfive

We MH in France with our 3 kids and have 2 x trips already booked this year - one at Easter to Disney and one in Aug to south (nr Perpignan).

We have been touring France for a number of years now, the last 3 yrs with our MH and previously with trailer tents - both before and since kids! When the kids came along and were really tiny, we had a caravan and did Cornwall. They are now 12, 13 and 15 and we have been doing France for a good few years.

Our experiences are that the kids much prefer the French campsites and we love the adventure of exploring and mixing with stays on aires or smaller sites and just taking the journey in a more relaxed fashion. This is why we switched to a MH, as it was a nightmare putting a trailer tent up and down.

We decide on one or two key destinations and how long we will stay and then find an 'all singing, all dancing' site in these places. With teenagers, we look for lots for them to do and they look forward to these parts of the holiday. This does usually necessitate going in school summer hols, when everything is open. This year we are going back to Le Brasilia in Canet Rousillion, which was one of our favourites a couple of years ago and caters for absolutely everyone. We book these sites before leaving the UK, but nothing more. 

Probably worth mentioning that we make the journey part of the holiday and cross Dover Calais or tunnel. Much cheaper by far (£64 return by ferry last year for all 5 of us and MH!). My eldest doesn't travel by sea that well, so he prefers shorter crossing. If going out of season then tunnel might be better. We are doing tunnel at Easter, courtesy of Tesco vouchers. Eurotunnel have been fab and rescheduled this trip 3 times at no extra cost and short notice, as my mother passed away at Oct half term last year and then we decided weather at Christmas was not worth battling.

We then travel with the 'All the Aires', the Michelin campsite guide and Alan Rogers guide and just take it as it comes. We have never had a problem dropping in for odd nights on campsites, even in peak periods. The aires we have stayed at have all been fab too (although we pick ones that are by rivers, walking distance to towns or in some kind of community - not camping on aires on supermarket carparks! Some of the aires have been more like small campsites anyway (St Valery en Somme is a great example).

We avoid aires where you are too cramped, as we need to be able to spread out a bit and eat a pizza outdoors, even if we don't get out all the camping chairs and table! Our kids look on these parts as 'adventure' and the only bits they are not so keen on are that the 2 x lads have to share a double bed on these quick overnighters, since we can only drop our bottom bunk when the garage can be emptied sufficiently. We leave everything in place (bikes fixed to rear etc) for departure next day, usually after a walk to bakers to pick up fresh croissants! 

Do bear in mind though that it can get hot with 3 x kids in a MH and we use fans when on electric. For aires (and travel) we have a 12v fan, which gives a bit of a reprieve. We only leave top overcab bunk windows open at night though (usually with my head sticking out of window!) and the skylights. We have never had any problems with the aires we have picked, but some of the stories on here have made me wary!

Our preferred time for main hols is end of Aug, which gets quieter as French get ready to go back to school. In fact, the very last week of our school hols usually finds the French already back at school - although the campsites are then mainly Dutch and Germans. We like our kids to make friends with others of all nationalities and they usually have a few extra friends to keep in touch with via facebook (surprising how table tennis bridges the language barriers!). 

Last year we had to go at beginning of the summer hols and it was much busier on the sites as a whole, although we still got in on the aires - just don't leave it too late to turn up and have a contingency. We try to arrive by 5pm, although some smaller ones may be full by then. 

The kids have loads to do whilst 'on the move' and we have a whole locker cupboard dedicated to them for this! Portable DVD player, books, ipods etc... (remember to charge them all up when on electric or have lots of car chargers!). We have a roll of the non-slip matting to stop everything sliding off the table and favourites are actually cards and dominoes (not my doing - my hubbies influence!).

The tip about road classifications is a good one and avoid CR (chemin rural) roads usually, as the sat nav may try to take you down these and they are usually rough tracks, often under 2m high bridges (more like drainpipes!) - which we found almost to our peril near Le Brasilia actually and is not a good idea when the van is 3m! There is often a perfectly good road which runs parallel to the autoroutes, so you can see the countryside you are passing through and schedule stops easier. We do jump on the autoroutes where convenient though, often to avoid going through bigger towns and to make up time when necessary. We keep to minimum tolls though (there are lots of 'free sections' and I would advise you get a good map which shows the toll free and peage sections and makes planning easier. 

When travelling, aim to stock up with supplies from supermarkets on the way and just shop lightly once on site. We don't usually move our van once we are pitched up on a big site, as we like to spread everything out! We rely on local shops for fresh produce and take essentials to fill one under seat locker from the UK. Once emptied, it leaves space for the wine on the way back! With kids though, we always take squash (dilutable),as it can be more tricky to find the equivalent over there. Also baked beans and gravy granules. Our kids prefer the french cereals and croissants though, due mainly to the abundance of chocolate!

Re the language - I loved French at school and it all comes flooding back. I would make a point of carrying a dictionary though in any case and looki up words as you go - you will soon pick up enough of the language and all the main campsites speak english anyway

Finally, get a Post Office visa card. This is cheapest way of making purchases (and paying tolls / campsite fees) we have found in France, as there is no extra commission loaded. We only use ours for holiday expenditure (including if we book a site direct before leaving the UK and need to pay a deposit in Euro's) and it also makes it easier to keep a track of your holiday spending.

Bon Voyage!! Once tried, you will surely be converted - France is truly has something to offer for the whole family and we find kids are happier and we are more relaxed over there than in UK generally. Sorry about length of this (will probably get my wrists slapped and should have PM'd) , but hope it helps as I know how we felt when we started exploring.


----------



## henede

Think this post deserves a special thank you fabfive as this is the sort of information that gives us the encouragement to go for it especially when it comes from someone who is already doing it and obviously enjoying it very much.   

(Don't dare anyone to slap your wrists :lol: :lol: )

Thanks so much,
Henry.


----------



## fabfive

My pleasure Henede and hope you have a great trip! I do read forums frequently and find so much valuable info on here. It also cheers me up between trips and keeps us in the MH mood - especially when the weather and lack of hols from work prevents us getting out! I'm just a bit nervous sometimes, given some of the posts I've seen on here and responses. Yours just resonated with our family tho' and I couldn't resist!

The challenge you will probably share (or at least as your kids get that little bit older) is the difficulty in finding weekends when there is a concensus from everyone to 'get up and go'. All my kids have various sporting & leaisure interests and commitments and we have to work around these or risk moans and groans from one or another! Once away on trips though, there is nothing better and keeps the kids pulling together and enjoying each others company - great to see, especially as they are now gaining their independence at home!

Happy family travels!

Janet


----------



## Morphology

henede said:


> .....although Euro Disney is a distinct possibility.


I know many around these parts will turn their noses up at the mere thought of Eurodisney (me too). However, we took our son there when he was about 7 as a surprise (he didn't know we were going until we pulled into the drive), and the look of excitement and wonder on his face will live with me forever. We were in a car and staying in one of the hotels, so I'm afraid I can't help with Motorhome advice at the place, other than to take your own booze - that place needs a few more bars IMHO :wink:

Morph


----------



## Suenliam

Hi henede, I can fully appreciate your worries. We were lucky though. We first went to France in a MH in 1991 (pre home computers and MHFs) so instead of reading all about the things that could go wrong and worrying about it we just did it and had such a good time have been going back ever since! That said I still plan everything and enjoy doing so. The plan never happens because we change our minds as soon as we get over the channel, but it makes for an enjoyable winter :wink: 

Make sure you have good hol. insurance and breakdown cover, access to an emergency fund and everything else will be fine.

We now go to France May/June for 6 - 7 weeks and August/Sept for the same period of time. The only time we find it getting quieter is towards the end of September and we do go to the "non touristy" areas most of the time.

Have lots of fun

Sue


----------



## CurlyBoy

*Re: Driving in France*



esperelda said:


> stay alert to the danger of pulling out onto the wrong side of the road, e.g. when pulling out of filling stations, carparks etc.
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is a really, really important point and one I totally agree with. We have travelled to France many times but still get caught out when coming out of a car park sometimes, it's so easy to forget which side of the road you are meant to be on. On the road - fine, no problem. Auchan car park - eek - wrong side - many bemused looks........
Click to expand...

...agree entirely, so to avoid this problem I never cross the road to shop or buy fuel. Far better to continue until the facility you require is on your right. Been driving abroad for forty years now and still stick to this rule.

curlyboy

...we first ventured to France and Spain was in a 1965 Bedford Dormobile in 1971 but prior to that in my wife Mini with two children and my mum!!


----------



## stevee4

*Ferry prices Dover Calais Summer June 2011*

Ok Ive tried searching for this but nope cant find it, so here I am asking the age ole question

What is the cheapest deal for Dover Calais ???

Off to Le mans 11 12 June 2011 then on the south coast beaches

under 7m N & B Arto


----------



## stevee4

*Re: Ferry prices Dover Calais Summer June 2011*



stevee4 said:


> Ok Ive tried searching for this but nope cant find it, so here I am asking the age ole question
> 
> What is the cheapest deal for Dover Calais ???
> 
> Off to Le mans 11 12 June 2011 then on the south coast beaches
> 
> under 7m N & B Arto


*

Booked P & O £106 return not bad eh and that travelling at the weekend.*


----------



## ralph-dot

hope this helps

http://myweb.tiscali.co.uk/ralphdot/France.htm

we love France


----------



## stevee4

*Normandy D Day beach area*

Hi all I have previously visited briefly the area but not during June. I am planning a quick visit. Arrive 5th leave 7th June 2011.

I would love your advice on where to go what to visit, what problems I may have due to numbers of visitors. Crucially where to park up. 
I do have an Arto and can wild camp but would prefer Aires. I will have pedal power to get around, once parked.

I have seen Pegassus Bridge. Whilst nice to see its a bit touristy.


----------



## henede

*EHU*

Hi all,
just wondered if EHU is the same blue connection in France as in the UK.
If different where can I buy the right one.

Thanks to all who replied to the questions before and for the answer I know I will get to this one. 

Ta,
Henry.


----------



## bognormike

henry

yes!

although you may find some 2 pin plugs on some sites, you can get adaptors for these at most accessory shops. Inc outdoorbits on line.


----------



## JohnGun

Hen, go to MBs Motorhomes on the way into coleraine on baalyrashane rd, he will sort you out with a 2 pin continental adapter


----------



## rogerblack

*Re: EHU*



henede said:


> Hi all,
> just wondered if EHU is the same blue connection in France as in the UK.
> If different where can I buy the right one.
> 
> Thanks to all who replied to the questions before and for the answer I know I will get to this one.
> 
> Ta,
> Henry.


Depends on the site, some use the same blue socket as here but some still use French earthed two-pin sockets - you can buy an adaptor such as this:

http://www.outdoorbits.com/continental-hook-up-adaptor-p-911.html

I also carry a polarity/earth checker such as this:
http://www.screwfix.com/p/ced-plug-in-socket-tester/76975

and polarity reversor:

http://www.shopzilla.co.uk/8B--Spor...-100000406__keyword--reverse+polarity+adapter

If you search for previous threads on this subject you'll find all sorts of arguments about ac not having polarity etc but the problem is that whereas Continental 'vans use double pole switching disconnecting both live and neutral, UK 'vans only switch single pole which should be on the 'live' side. If the site supply is 'reversed' then you may be connecting 'neutral' to the switched side of your 'van's circuit rather than 'live' so in the event of a fault or poor earth you may risk a problem. For the sake of a few quid's worth of kit and a few moments testing each time, I prefer to keep my family safe.


----------



## 75guys

*Polarity (again!)*

I've just returned from 3 weeks in Norway and Denmark, and am mystified by the standards used there. 
In Norway, every single site - small or large, good or bad, uses a two pin socket, rather than the British 3 pin (1 large pin and 2 smaller pins). All, according to my polarity tester, had reversed Live and Neutral. The use of my reversed polarity connector cable still gave a fault reading on my tester. Even using the two pin plug upside down in the site socket (was I taking a chance?) also gave a fault reading.

In Denmark some sites have a two pin socket and some have a British type 3 pin. All gave a correct polarity reading on my tester.

In France, Italy, Austria, & Germany I've had correct and incorrect readings regardless of the quality of the site.

Am I missing something here, and what are the risks? I have been told that if in doubt, a decent earth spike wired to the vehicle chassis is an answer.

Some members may relish a highly technical answer which they can debate, but as electrics are not my strong point, I would really prefer a simple solution.


----------

